# Audi R10 chassis Numbers????



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

Which R10 chassis raced at Sebring?
In 2006: 
Chassis 101 - Won Sebring, but was destroyed in the Sebring test a week later. (As far as I know Audi sport repraired it and used it as a test car and show car at motor shows) 
Chassis 102 - The car that won Le Mans and did the ALMS Season with Pirro and Biela 
Chassis 103 - Replaced 101, came 3rd at Le Mans and did the rest of the ALMS season with Capello and Mcnish
What chassis are being used for 2007? Old ones, new ones?????


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Audi R10 chassis Numbers???? (lappies)*

I'm pretty sure they mentioned during the broadcast (or maybe it was on Radio LeMans) that the two cars in FL were the newest, 04 and 05 or 05 and 06? and that they were being shipped back to Europe for further testing after this weekend to get ready for LeMans. Last years cars would be used in the US events up til June, then the new cars would be back in the US for the rest of the season


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Audi R10 chassis Numbers???? (16v)*

So what chassis where used? what chassis was R10 no 1 and R10 no 2 at Sebring? 04 or 05, 06 ??


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Audi R10 chassis Numbers???? (lappies)*

sorry I didn't write it down. I only recall it mentioned briefly on one of the broadcasts


----------

